# 1969 GTO ram air iv car need engine



## waterfire69 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 1969 GTO Ram Air IV without the original engine. It currently has a 1970 455 HO. I have looked for a few years for a ram iv engine, no luck. So what should I do? Should I get a 400 block, then look for ram IV parts; heads, intake, card, exhaust etc?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They're going to be very hard to find, and expensive... I have a pair of #722 (69 Ram Air IV) heads that I was running on my car, then one of the exhaust ports developed a crack. I tried to have it fixed, but it didn't hold, so now I'm running ported Edebrocks and making more power than I ever did with the #722's. When I bought those heads about 15 or so years ago I paid as much for them as I did for the car.

Take a hard look at things and ask yourself why you really want a Ram Air IV. Believe me, I understand the cool factor - big time. However, since the original engine is long gone it will never be 'numbers matching', so that's going to hurt resale value - if that's what you care about. If what you want is power, you can start with almost any 400 and with the right combination of parts build a Pontiac that will eat a Ram Air IV alive. I'm pretty sure mine will 

It really all comes down to what's important to you - I +DO+ understand wanting a real Ram Air IV. You'll be the envy of everyone who lays eyes on it (including the nefarious types you'd prefer not to know about it).

Bear


----------



## waterfire69 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for your advice Bear. I have the car since I was 18, I'm now 49. I really would like to make it original, or in the case of the engine as original as possible. So I'm looking for help on how to best do that. I don't mind spending a lot of money for engine parts.


----------



## waterfire69 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have the 64 heads on it, thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Put a wanted ad in on the performance years forums. You can probably get what you're after, if you have the $$$ and are patient. While way cool, the Ram Air IV engine is not nearly as street-friendly as the 455 you're running now. They are high strung and happiest on the strip with a steep rear gear.


----------



## waterfire69 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you, I'll try that


----------

